# 10-250 without DirecTV?



## broncofa (Jan 7, 2002)

I recently switched to Dish, and have a 750G 10-250 just sitting on my mantle (being used as a HD player for the movies I loaded it with before the change). I was thinking, I could use it forever like that, especially if I could record new things from the OTA tuners, or even from my Blue-Ray. Anyone have any ideas how I get past the "attempting to aquire sat signal?" and just use it like a tuner?


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

broncofa said:


> ...and have a 750G 10-250 just sitting on my mantle (being used as a HD player for the movies I loaded it with before the change).


that's all it's good for unless you develop a new hack. if there is a hack for it, or if you come up with one, this isn't the place to discuss it.


----------



## broncofa (Jan 7, 2002)

T1V0 said:


> that's all it's good for unless you develop a new hack. if there is a hack for it, or if you come up with one, this isn't the place to discuss it.


I'm not talking about stealing service, or extracting videos. I would like to put movies (or preferrably TV) on the Tivo. Maybe even like to convert it to a stand alone (and subscribe), if possible. I would assume I would have to subscribe to have any sort of guide. It just seems like to waste almost a TB of space is ludacrus.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You need to subscribe to enable any recording features, and the only company offering subscriptions to that unit is DirecTV. 

I don't know about transferring recordings to it over the network.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

You could hack it, put it on a network and load movies onto it using Movieloader or mfs_ftp. You might want to check out the Insertion/Extraction forum over at DDB for more ideas.


----------

